# Thoughts on atv lift kits



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got a 91 kawasaki bayou 300 4x4 with a 50" moose plow, and getting everything prepped for the snow fall i took a test run getting onto my trailer with the plow on it and the plow hits first. so i adjusted and preload on the front shocks and still no help there. I've been looking at the 2" high lift system for my quad and was wondering if anyone else has used these on their machines and what kind of a difference they've seen. I'm also assuming with the additional 2" the plow will be higher as well to push snow up just a lil bit farther...let me know what you guys think


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My cousin has a 2" lift on RZR and it helps out alot on rough trails.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lifts put added stress on your axles but a two inch on your's wouldn't be a problem. I am pretty sure it has a straight axle so you will gain no clearance in the rear, just the front. It could help holding the plow a little higher to get it on the trailer. Its fully up to you, it couldn't hurt though.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Try a hitch with less of a drop.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

my honda ha 3" of lift total, its a tad top heavy now on the trails but its a beast in the mud


----------



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

may sound stupid however did you try backing on


----------



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

i can back up onto the trailer which is what i'm going to have to do for the time being but the plow hits the ground on the way up...not terrible but it still happens


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a 05 Rancher with a 2" lift, not top heavy at all, the new angle on the axle shafts isnt too bad, and it looks real good with my 26" ITP Mudlites!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ive got a homemade 2" lift on the front of my honda rubicon. The front suspension would drop a bit with the plow on so i made some quick brackets to lift it and it workd out pretty good. Plus it was free payup


----------



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

what did you use to fab up the brackets, because that's really my biggest problem is how far the front end dips on me.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I added coil spring wedges to stiffen the front end. My front end doesn't dive as much when i lift the blade and gives me blade ramp/ground clearance. There is room to add an additional wedge and am thinking of doing that also as it still dives some. Polaris sells them for $16.00 a pair. Takes about 20 min to install both if you've never done it before. Lubricate the wedges with a little dish soap and they go in much easier. Allows you to spin the wedge on the spring as you work it in. Moose also sells them but for about $40.00.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

jbalzola;895370 said:


> what did you use to fab up the brackets, because that's really my biggest problem is how far the front end dips on me.


I just used some square steel tubing and a some 1/8in plate i had laying around


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

would a 2 inch lift kit be bad in anyway for the front?


----------



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

i've been looking around at different forums and doing a good bit of research online and a 2 inch lift isn't terrible for your quad. and the one for mine is only $102 and change....and to lift the rear they recommend an axle flip...i don't know how i feel about that yet but we'll see.


----------

